# What would you pay for someone to exercise your horse?



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

I travel for about 2-3 days a month for work, and a really nice college student who works at the barn offered to exercise Izzy for me when I'm out of town. She's a good rider and loves Izzy, so I would trust her to do this. I would expect she'd ride 30-45 minutes a day. When she offered, there was no conversation about paying her, but I would feel better about offering her something for her time. In a similar situation, what would you offer to pay? Or would you just assume that since she volunteered, she just wants the "horse time" (she doesn't have her own)?


----------



## eclipseranch (May 31, 2012)

egrogan said:


> I travel for about 2-3 days a month for work, and a really nice college student who works at the barn offered to exercise Izzy for me when I'm out of town. She's a good rider and loves Izzy, so I would trust her to do this. I would expect she'd ride 30-45 minutes a day. When she offered, there was no conversation about paying her, but I would feel better about offering her something for her time. In a similar situation, what would you offer to pay? Or would you just assume that since she volunteered, she just wants the "horse time" (she doesn't have her own)?


uh I wouldn't, actually very similar to a lease she would pay you or free lease it but unless she is actually training for you..IMO I would not be paying her


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

I used to charge $10 a ride when I was loping team roping horses for extra money. That was 10 years ago and and the west coast.


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

I get paid $40 for a 45- minute ride - owner decides what we work on if anything.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

DancingArabian said:


> I get paid $40 for a 45- minute ride - owner decides what we work on if anything.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


For exercising and no training?!? Holy crap....I just pay a tad bit more for a lesson with a trainer and that includes a cattle use charge.


----------



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

$ i would say 20 bucks that way its a little something but not to crazy and she gets horse time and you get peace of mind


----------



## Regula (Jan 23, 2012)

She's probably happy she gets to ride a horse she likes... Just bring her back something nice from your trip...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hidalgo13 (Dec 24, 2010)

You can see it in 2 ways. 
Firstly, she's getting the opportunity to ride your horse like in a lease so she should pay you (of course you shouldn't make her, just speculating):wink:.

Secondly, she's offering you a service so you should pay her. 

Or the middle would be... nada! 

Since she's a college student, I would probably give her a little something... because ya know, students are poor... :wink: I would know. :-( 

I don't know how much money you should pay, as prices differ from area to area, but maybe buy her some horsey gift? Like a gift card for the local tack shop? Or for the barn so she can pay a lesson? 

... Or just plain cash I suppose. Hmm, let's see what other people think. Though you said she loves Izzy, so my guess would be she didn't take this on with any money ideas in head, and if you offered some she would probably be too polite to accept it... or at least not without a bit of protesting and many thanks. :wink:


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

I tend to agree with eclipse on this one. She volunteered, I'd take that as she just wants some horse time. Assuming since she doesn't have her own horse she probably pays for lessons or to ride generally so this could be good opportunity for her to get some saddle time at no cost. 

If she was a trainer and she was not only keeping the horse fit but adding to it's skills, that would be a different ball game. I do one off rides occasionally and charge $35/hr - that amt because if it was one in my barn for training that's close to what it would break down to per ride based on monthly training fee.


----------



## Country Boy (Jul 4, 2012)

I wouldn't pay her unlss that's what you'll start doing everytime somebody watches her.


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

COWCHICK77 said:


> For exercising and no training?!? Holy crap....I just pay a tad bit more for a lesson with a trainer and that includes a cattle use charge.


Yep. If the owner just wants a hack then that's what they get. If they want schooling of any kind that's within my ability...that's what they get  I will even follow detailed instructions if they're given (as long as I don't feel it will cause mental or physical harm of course) Ive also lunged and done groundwork sessions. People are really into the groundwork right now but don't seem to want to do it, which I don't get. They just want their horse to come out and be good. I tried to do variant pricing but it got confusing and some people were taking issue with it. It's rare that a ride is totally without SOME correction/schooling, you know? Even if it's "you will walk quietly by this stump and we're passing it a thousand times until you do". One price made everyone happy - its up to them to take advantage of the opportunity for more or not.

As for my customers, they range in ability, temperament and discipline. I'm no top rider, but I do okay.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## eclipseranch (May 31, 2012)

DancingArabian said:


> I get paid $40 for a 45- minute ride - owner decides what we work on if anything.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


yes, but my guess from reading other posts by you that you are a very seasoned rider & the owner is pretty much getting a lot for that 45 min ride waaay different than a stable hand wanting to get horse time because they don't own a horse..when we boarded we would frequently hear..same type comments...I never,ever considered it to be the same as a trainer jumping on my horse for any reason (even when they are not training..they are training due to high level of experience) all IMO, of course


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

Thanks for all the opinions- I like the idea of the tack store gift certificate. I know she is going to a couple of shows and I'm sure would put the gift card to good use.


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

Gas cards are also super handy!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

DancingArabian said:


> Yep. If the owner just wants a hack then that's what they get. If they want schooling of any kind that's within my ability...that's what they get  I will even follow detailed instructions if they're given (as long as I don't feel it will cause mental or physical harm of course) Ive also lunged and done groundwork sessions. People are really into the groundwork right now but don't seem to want to do it, which I don't get. They just want their horse to come out and be good. I tried to do variant pricing but it got confusing and some people were taking issue with it. It's rare that a ride is totally without SOME correction/schooling, you know? Even if it's "you will walk quietly by this stump and we're passing it a thousand times until you do". One price made everyone happy - its up to them to take advantage of the opportunity for more or not.
> 
> As for my customers, they range in ability, temperament and discipline. I'm no top rider, but I do okay.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Good for you! 

I completely agree that it is rare you will have a ride that doesn't require a correction of some sort. And I can see where charging a flat rate would rid of confusion. 

Team roping horses were pretty simple to ride and I thought I was cutting a fat hog back then getting $10..lol


----------



## NicoleS11 (Nov 21, 2008)

Im actually doing this myself for someone right now.

One of the guys I work with is to busy to get his horse in shape for the yearly invite roping that my boss puts on so she is at my house for the next month or so. 

He pays me $20 a ride then he is paying $200 a month for board to the owner of the place. 

I think you should pay her but the best way of finding out what she expects is just to ask her..


----------

